# buffedCast 490 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (14. März 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Zerasata (14. März 2016)

Dank Susannes Ausführungen letzte Woche hat mich das Bloodborne / Souls Fieber wieder voll gepackt. Jetzt bin ich 20&#8364; ärmer und um den Old Hunters DLC reicher 

 

1. Frage: Ich befinde mich frisch im NG+ mit Char Level 85. Mit welchem Level ist es sinnvoll den Old Hunters DLC zu starten? Oder ist es empfehlenswert einen neuen Char anzufangen (wie letzte Woche für NG+++ vorgeschlagen) ? Wenn ja, mit welchem Level startet man dann den DLC am Besten?

 

2. Frage: Gibt es eine Buffed Communitygruppe auf PS4?

 

Und noch eine allegmeine Bitte, schafft blos nicht den Podcast ab. Ihr habt mir schon so viele unterhaltsame Stunden geschenkt, danke dafür!


----------



## Astyra (14. März 2016)

Herzlichen Dank an Susanne für ihr großes Solo in der letzten Ausgabe! Frisch aus dem Urlaub kommen und dann die Show alleine schmeißen: Respekt!

(Und weil es in der letzten Zeit Thema war: bei mir sorgt ihr Lachen sofort für gute Laune - also bitte weiter so!)

 

Der BuffedCast gefällt mir so, wie er ist.

Ich begleite euch schon lange und höre keinen anderen Podcast so regelmäßig. Für mich ist es wie ein Treffen mit alten Freunden, bei dem wir uns über Spiele und ähnliche Themen unterhalten.

 

Eine kleine Anmerkung: Ich kaufe das Buffed Magazin eigentlich hauptsächlich, um den Cast (und früher die Buffed Show) zu unterstützen.

Ansonsten sind Zeitschriften komplett aus meinem Leben verschwunden und ich lese so gut wie alles 'online'.

Da man aber nicht direkt für den Cast 'spenden' kann habe ich mich für diese Variante entschieden. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Hörer, die es so machen ...

 

*Frage/Vorschlag:*

Als Gäste könnte ich mir aber ehemalige Buffies gut vorstellen. David hat sich schon einmal zur 'Gastrolle' überreden lassen - und zu einem Jubiläum hattet ihr mal eine Konferenzschaltung (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).

Einfach schön, wenn man hört, wie es den Ehemaligen ergangen ist und wie deren 'Spiel-Welt' inzwischen aussieht.

Olli hat bei seinem Abschied erzählt, dass der 500er Cast für ihn so eine tolle Sache gewesen wäre ... vielleicht wäre das eine gute Gelegenheit 

 

Ansonsten: Bleibt, wie ihr seid (auch Nico! *g*)! Gibt ja jede Woche viel Neues aus der Spiele- und MMO-Welt ... und wenn Susanne nicht Urlaub macht, dann klappt es hoffentlich weiterhin mit dem BuffedCast 

Ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## HerrBalli (14. März 2016)

Also der buffed-Cast muss schon bleiben... ohne den fehlt was. Und zwar nicht nur mir, sondern auch einer großen, meist eher schweigenden Masse.

 

Bei der Frage ob und was verändert werden könnte/sollte komme auch ich ins stocken. Abwechslung ist immer gut. Hintergrund- und Insiderwissen, aber vor allem Meinung sind mir am wichtigsten. Storys aus der "guten alten Zeit"  sind genauso gern gesehen wie wahnsinnig viel Abschweifendes. Man könnte auch gut und gern auf Geschichten und Artikel der eigentlichen Seite eingehen und in gemütlicher Runde auskosten.

Bei den Skypecalls bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher ob sie der Sache weiterhelfen. Leute, die nicht wirklich anwesend sind wirken auch oft in Podcasts so - ausgenommen sind dabei Profies die so etwas regelmäßig tun. Des weiteren kennen ja garnicht mehr alle die alten Hasen wie Björn oder den Gnom in Gefahr. 

 

Ansonsten vielen Dank schonmal und weiter so...


----------



## Endes (14. März 2016)

Hallo an euch Buffis,

 

ich fand den Cast letzte Woche interesant. Es war mal etwas anderes und mal eine Abwechslung. Ab und an würde ich auch so ein Format toll finden aber aber insgesammt denke ich das mehr als eine Peron besser wäre auch für die Person hinter dem Micro.

 

Everquest next wurde ja eingestellt. Was haltet ihr davon? Gab es früher schon spiel die plötzlich gecanzeld wurden auf die ihr gewartet habt?

Seid kurzen ist ja das Spiel Stardrew Valley erhältlich.(Hier der link falls ihr nicht wisst was ich meine http://stardewvalley.net/)

Habt ihr es schon mal gespielt? Gefällt es euch und was denkt ihr dazu das es bei Steam Division zeitweise vom Platz 1 der Topseller vertrieben hat?

In dem spiel kann Ja auch geheiratet werden. Auch gleich Geschlechtlich.

Kennt ihr Online Spile wo man auch Heiraten kann und hat das einfluss auf das Spiel?

 

Danke für eure Arbeit und macht weiter so.


----------



## Leolost (15. März 2016)

Hallo Buffies

 

Weil es hier noch einmal alle betonen, möchte ich auch noch einmal den Inhalt meines Kommentars unter dem Buffedcast 489 wiederholen. Der Cast war interessant, mal was anderes, für mich macht den Cast aber auch das Gespräch zwischen mehreren Personen aus; Aber meinen Resepkt für einen 1 1/2 Stunden Solo-Cast, das kann nicht jeder.

 

Dank eines Artikels von Benjamin Danneberg bin ich auf das Spiel Naval Action gestoßen. Ein schönes Sandbox MMO, welches sich gerade im Early Access befindet. Als jemand der früher schon viel Spass mit Eve hatte, habe ich es mir gerne angesehen.

(Vielleicht auch jemand aus eurem Haus?)

Subjektiv hat die Community von Naval Action einen erstaunlich hohen Altersschnitt, im Shat kursieren Schätzungen von einem Altersschnitt von ~35 Jahren. Auch bei Eve hatte ich immer das Gefühl des öfteren Spieler/innen zwischer 30 und 50 zu treffen. Was macht euer Ansicht nach diese Spiele gerade für diese Zielgruppe interessant?


----------

